# All this talk about table saws...



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Well, after doing much reading and reviewing, and some help from a fellow friend here on the forums. I've done broke down and ordered a new TS. I should either receive it tomorrow or early next week.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/2-HP-Hybrid-Cabinet-Saw/G0478


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

SWEET!! That's a real beauty Ken! Congrats!

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice saw Ken. Wish I had room for one like it.


----------



## R-Man (May 28, 2006)

Ken. I don't know what your situation is, but I have a small shop and I am glad I went ahead and bought the dollie for it. It helps a lot. The saw is great. I have had mine about a year and a half and have pushed it real hard and it keeps sawing. I haven't maxed it out yet but will before long.
Great saw!

Rusty Scott


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks all. I can't wait for it to arrive.  

I did order the mobile base for it as well, so if I need to move it around, that shouldn't be a problem. I too have a small shop. Eventually I'll get the 7' rails & legs kit, and also a outfeed system. I thought about building a table/bench but, I won't have the room for such.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Damn the luck. That's the one I decided to get...Please, please, let me know if you find any quirks congrats.

Regards,
George II
George Cole



Hamlin said:


> Well, after doing much reading and reviewing, and some help from a fellow friend here on the forums. I've done broke down and ordered a new TS. I should either receive it tomorrow or early next week.
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/2-HP-Hybrid-Cabinet-Saw/G0478


----------



## Ken D (May 20, 2007)

Wehey! Gota love a new toy. Just remember to a the saw blade I have grown to love.
The Forrest 40.................What a difference it has made. I use Frued thin kerf 40t before. I'll never change brands again. Your new saw deserves it,


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ken., I just pushed the keyboard away in time to stop it from getting soaked from my drooling. Use it well and above all, SAFELY.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ken that's great 

I forgot to say when you run the saw besure and hook up the vac.hose in the back because it's enclosed you don't want all the saw dust up inside of the saw...plus the Ridge 25 gal. can vac.will work well (that you can get on sale for 49.oo bucks with a 2 1/2" hose) if you don't have the big vac.system... 


looking for some snapshots of that 500 lb. tool 


===========


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Ken:
May I be your son and heir?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

AxlMyk said:


> Ken:
> May I be your son and heir?


LOL   

Bob, I have the DC unit that I purchased from HF, it has the 4" hose, so there shouldn't be any probs there. (I hope), also have a 25gal. shop-vac, plus a smaller shop-vac. Hopefully, dust won't be any issue(s). 

Harry, I know all about that drooling problem. I was torn between several different TS units. (Now, you know why I carry extra bibs with me) LOL I will also be looking into extra... "toys" for the saw, safety wise. The money tree has to grow a bit now before any of that happens.

Ken D, as for blades, I've been sold on the Freud blades for a long time now. I think they are best out on the market right now, atleast that's my opinon.   

George II, I'll do my best on letting you know how it is. The temps here are staying in the 20's & 30's, the shop isn't insulated, lots of snow on the ground. But, that hasn't stopped me in the past from having some "fun" in the shop.


Did someone say pics?! Hmmmm, now Bob, you know how I am with camera's. LOL   Will do my best my friend.

Thanks again everyone. Cheers


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

*Just an update*

George II, when do you get yours? I received an email stating mine will be delivered on Jan 2.


----------



## vegeta88 (Nov 5, 2007)

nice saw, i have been looking for a little while as i have out grown my craftsman contractor saw my budget will only let go as much as the G0444 but from what i have seen looks to be the best in that price range i know this is still a contractor saw but 
better than a aluminum table unit


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

vegeta88 said:


> nice saw, i have been looking for a little while as i have out grown my craftsman contractor saw my budget will only let go as much as the G0444 but from what i have seen looks to be the best in that price range i know this is still a contractor saw but
> better than a aluminum table unit



In that price range I'd be looking at both the Delta and the Ridgid as well, both get very very good reviews.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi vapochilled

If you look real hard at the Grizzly saw it's the same as the Delta but it's green  with a better fence system .. and with just a bit more mass..

============


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Hamlin said:


> George II, when do you get yours? I received an email stating mine will be delivered on Jan 2.


Sorry for not responding quicker. It looks like my plans for the new saw are on a long hold. I ask myself what was I wanting to achieve buying a new saw over my BT-3000. The Ryobi cuts everything I need, has so far,. I went to the BT-3xxx forum and viewed many modifications that can be made to the Ryobi. So now I am working on the table, mounting my router table top to the saw. adding weight to the base, through a mdf cabniet. adding "T" tracks. I enjoy tinkering and building things. The table when finished will be rather large. I am taking photos of my work in progress and will post them as soon as I find a shop that will develope 120 film..  . any way if doesn't work out that Grizzley should be on a end of run clearance sale.

George Cole
aka George II


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi vapochilled
> 
> If you look real hard at the Grizzly saw it's the same as the Delta but it's green  with a better fence system .. and with just a bit more mass..
> 
> ============


Is it? I mean really, is it? Is the machining of the same standard? etc etc blah blah... 
I've never heard a bad word about the Delta, and only uninformed grumbles on the ridgid, both are cheaper I think.
I have a "Bessy" fence" ready and waiting for the tax return(sshhhhh, don't tell the wife)
I'm now looking at saws very closely, had an actual play with a "saw stop saw today in woodcraft. Oh man if only $3k was on the cards lol, very nice saw, and the replacement "finger saver" is $60 a very small price in my view.
Anyway, back on/off topic.
If the Grizzly is of equal quality, I'll take a serious look, I allways thought of grizzly as a slightly upmarket harbour freight, no doubt I'm about to get hate mail, but thats how their advertising comes across.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Grizzly does offer a 90day wait period before having to pay. I'm not sure if they would do finacing, never hurts to ask though. 

George, sry to hear about the "change of plans". I think we all have "been there, done that, and still doing that."   lol


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

George, 120 film, I would have thought that you were too young to have even heard of it!


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

harrysin said:


> George, 120 film, I would have thought that you were too young to have even heard of it!


It's the new digital baby, it's going to change the world!


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Harry,
I actually found my old Brownie Box Camera in the attic. along with my old Texas Instrument TI-99 computer..I hope there is no bodies up there...I did lose a cat once...hmmmm could it be?? Digital? That's fingers, yea? 





hayrs said:


> George, 120 film, I would have thought that you were too young to have even heard of it!


----------



## woodchip7 (May 21, 2007)

Couldn't resist since we are gloating over TS purchases. Haven't got it hooked up yet as shop is still under renovation. Can't wait to try this TS out. The choices were to numerous so I stuck with the one that's been around for many many years. The Powermatic model 66. The new PM200 I figured had to be an inprovement over what was already a darn good TS. I might add that when I retired I planned on buying some top end tools. So yes I planned on having the money. Helped to have the wife's support. 

Woodworking............It just keeps getting Bigger and Bigger as we get older.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm looking at a new TS and am impressed by the Craftsman models.
Number 1 on my list is the 22124. The Bessy fence is a great feature.
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00922124000P?keyword=table+saw

If not the 22124, then this 22114 comes up second. I like the 30" right rip on the other one though.
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00922114000P?keyword=table+saw

I especially like the fact that the trunions on these saws are mounted in the base, and not to the top. Reviews are great for both of them.

Comments?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

They have a good reputation Mike. Nice saws. 
Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Mike,

I agree with Corey, both are good saws. 
You're first choice is the one I'd go for. Simply due to the fact, it's a cabinet style. You'll get a better control over dust & debris. Also, they're quiet.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I noticed Woodcraft has the same saw for under $900. After all, SC makes it for Sears.
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=20304


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Mike,

With a $100.00 mail-in rebate, not a bad price for a cabinet saw. I'm not sure about the size of your "woodshop" but, if you get it, I suggest getting a mobile base. The ability to move it around when space is crucial...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Mike,

I have the 22124. It's a great saw. I was able to get it on sale, then with a craftsman club discount, under $900. That was a couple of years ago, but you might be able to pull off a similar deal as well.

I've got mine on a mobile base, it works well. The only thing that I really don't care for about the saw is the outfeed table. I think it's a little skinny, and doesn't do a great job catching sheet stock without the help of a roller stand. I may build something more permanent. The miter gage is OK, but the fancy clamp is a little too cumbersome.

The fence is great. The blade guard comes on and off so easily, that you'll actually put it back on.

I would have no problem recommending this saw to anybody.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/tools-woodworking/6445-show-me-yoru-shop-118_4806.jpg


----------

